# Living with a New GTO (Ownership)



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

With all three years of the Holden/GTO now available to purchase , What unique driving experiences do you live with by owning the new Goat.:cheers 

OK - Here's the kinda things I'm thinking of @22,000m :

The Center Console Lid is ackward to open when driving as it opens front to back . The Window Sills love to drip , you can start with windows cracked but once rain requires wipers - window must go up , and NEVER open the window until dry or enjoy droplets on elbowrest;handle;A/C vent ... Having a Smoke The Tires button : T/C is very:cool but expensive.The Rear Trunk Lip down to the 'GTO' Bumber gets nasty dirty after trips thru rainstorms : but no rain thru removed scoop inserts . Xpel covered 9005 replaced Driving/Fog Lights have no fogging after six months and wireless FM-mod for XM works fine.

The cruise control does take some practice - Setting below the 5mph quick-click reset may take two trys. In my 2005 - The drive by wire did take some practice with the LS2 behind the trigger : now it seems natural - even when MMOB changes to WOT. The ability to pull (or walk) most other vehicles in the 60-100 acceleration mode and yet still blend in to the traffic flow when needed is hard to explain , just must be experienced ... Must install my suspension parts and remember : Pick your Spots...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

My ONLY 2004 GRIPE:
Having to depend on that F-ing key fob to work the door locks.:willy:


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Getting my 6 year old son in and out of the back seat. No drive by wire in the 04. You have to turn the cruise control on everytime you get in the car. Air Conditioning/ Heat blower sounds like a jet engine. Other than that I love the car.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> The Rear Trunk Lip down to the 'GTO' Bumber gets nasty dirty after trips thru rainstorms : but no rain thru removed scoop inserts .


So much for the "Ram Air" theory!


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> My ONLY 2004 GRIPE:
> Having to depend on that F-ing key fob to work the door locks.:willy:


I forgot above that one, never had a problem with the Intrusion Alarm - probably because I use the key fob lock/unlock 100% of the time. Did the 2006's get a power door lock on center console (diff location for m6 / a4 ?) that removed the dependency on the key fob ?

I do like the interior lightning and the DRL's (minority view ? ) which leads to using the auto-lamp setting most of the time.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> So much for the "Ram Air" theory!


As best as I can tell - once you remove the scoop inserts , the exhaust heat has a better chance of exiting. There also seems to be more air that should enter just for some drop in underhood ambient when at speed. The rain seems to get directed to the metal holding gap toward back of "the hoodscoop" and evaporate from there. I do get more sand I think , but I vaccumed the hood area before so no real change in routines ...


----------



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

Xcommuter said:


> Did the 2006's get a power door lock on center console (diff location for m6 / a4 ?) that removed the dependency on the key fob ?


A friendly thread intrusion.

Are you all saying that because you aren't aware that the knob on the door IS the power lock switch?

I only ask because until I found an owner's manual, I wasn't aware either.

From manual - "To unlock the doors from inside the vehicle, pull up
on the door lock knob. To lock the doors, press the knob
down. If you use the driver’s door lock knob, both
doors will lock or unlock."


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

NurkVinny said:


> A friendly thread intrusion.
> 
> Are you all saying that because you aren't aware that the knob on the door IS the power lock switch?
> 
> ...


I was aware of the knob , mixed messaging I quess : The key fob button to lock/unlock instead of locking/opening with the key. With regard to the door lock knob : I am used to it now (a little tricky when stopped and not in park) , but passengers still have a hard time with the procedure as most are used to a unlock door button or just opening with handle. So for the GTO impaired that lock/unlock switch would be a welcome addition I'm quessing ...


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

NurkVinny said:


> A friendly thread intrusion.
> 
> Are you all saying that because you aren't aware that the knob on the door IS the power lock switch?
> 
> ...


I agree, but after driving for nearly 35 years, and probably the last 20 with electric locks and window switches, this takes some getting used to. Even knowing where it is, I'll catch myself sitting there thinking before I remember how to let my wife in the car.

Good news is that Chrysler put the window switches on center console for the LIberty my wife owns, so I'm getting used to that a little quicker driving the GTO.

Here's a strange thing. I've had to consciously NOT shift into 6th gear on the other cars we own that are 5 speeds. The lockout has saved me a couple of times from shifting into reverse at 55 mph.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Did the 2006's get a power door lock on center console (diff location for m6 / a4 ?) that removed the dependency on the key fob ?


The 2006s do have a power door lock button on the console, BUT it only works when both doors are closed. There is no "delayed locking" feature like I have (and use all the time) on my '98 Buick. So when out of the car, you still have to use the buttons on the key to lock the doors.



Xcommuter said:


> I do like the interior lightning


So you have a Phantom Menace Black with the Sith package? Cool!



noz34me said:


> I've had to consciously NOT shift into 6th gear on the other cars we own that are 5 speeds. The lockout has saved me a couple of times from shifting into reverse at 55 mph.


Good, that means I'm not the only one. My other car is now an automatic, but when I had a 5-speed I did go for 6th a lot.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> With all three years of the Holden/GTO now available to purchase , What unique driving experiences do you live with by owning the new Goat.:cheers
> 
> OK - Here's the kinda things I'm thinking of @22,000m :
> 
> ...


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> Can you imagine how akward(or nearly impossible) it would be if it opened back to front?


Opening left to right would've been okay, although I don't have any issues with the way it opens now.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Interior Lightning vs lighting - I had to laugh when I reread that mis-spell pointout ... 

The Center Console left to right would have been my preference , but as it works now is fine just took getting used to.

I like turning on the Radio with the mode button , actually all the buttons on the steering are very comfortable and easy to live with. The 4-cycle mode button is also very useful when adding wireless Sat radio.

The 05 radiator/coolant yellow check dipstick took some time to read the fluid level but I feel comfortable with it now that I know how to read it...

The DIC and the hidden diag. menu are very nice and much used.:cool


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

The cup holders are in an irritating position wrt the shifter. If I have a coffee cup in there, I have to lift my elbow up to shift. The door locks are a nuisance also - that passenger door lock constantly slips off it's connecting rod and prevents the door from locking properly if someone manually unlocks it. Then it's "Pah-pah-pah-pah-pah!!!!!" on the horn when I try to lock it with the key fob.

Overall I love it - just a great car.


----------

